

Should I spray tan before my VC meeting? - colbyh
http://www.quora.com/Should-I-use-spray-on-tanner-before-a-VC-pitch-in-order-to-seem-more-relaxed-and-less-needy-of-funding?

======
zoowar
Are you meeting with Snooki?

